# Newspaper article on La Patrie guitars



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw this in the paper on Tuesday. Sonce there are many here who appreciate the various brands of Godin, I thought I'd put a link here. (I have a Simon & Patrick 12 string myself.)

La Patrie

I thought it was cool to see guitar type stuff in the paper.
I haven't tried a La Patrie before, but if it's anything like the other brands of Godin, it's probably good bang for the buck.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

zontar said:


> I saw this in the paper on Tuesday. Sonce there are many here who appreciate the various brands of Godin, I thought I'd put a link here. (I have a Simon & Patrick 12 string myself.)
> 
> La Patrie
> 
> ...



...that is just the tip of the iceberg, so to speak.

the same (or similar) article was in the montreal gazette last week. my dad clipped and mailed it to me.

-dh


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been meaning to check out La Patrie classical guitars. I own a Simon and Patrick and I am very impressed with how much you get for so little money. The quality and workmanship are top notch.


----------

